# 2012 tohatsu 15hp not pissing



## kubackdylan (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi everyone if you could help me out on what you think I should to fix this solution that would awesome. I know it may be the impeller, but I am wondering if there could be anything else I should try before going any further. If you could also maybe send me the diagram for the lower unit of the motor that would be highly appreciated.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Wasps love to plug up pee holes with mud.

The diagram is available online, just do a search for it.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

You might try a piece of weed eater line up the hole to see if there is anything blocking the flow.


----------



## Tommysmicroskiff (Jan 19, 2012)

There is an aluminum tube with a rubber grommet at the end that can corrode/rot inside the housing 

I had one custom fabricated for mine ...


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Take the thermostat off and run the motor to see if it pees. If it does then it was the thermostat. If not......its water pump time.


----------



## Mooseknuckle (Oct 9, 2012)

Can of compressed air out of the electronics dept is good for spraying into the pee hole while running the motor on the muffs. I there is something clogging it up that usually gets it.


----------



## papo (Jun 24, 2011)

dont mean to thread high jack, but im experiencing the same thing with a 9.9. The thermostat was rotted out, so i removed that still the motor does not pee, however if you put your hand in front of the pissing line you feel air coming out. Would water pump change fix this (fingers crossed)


----------

